# Great Basin Rattlesnake



## Aquarimax (Sep 13, 2016)

While on a leisurely hike in Davis County, UT, we encountered this Great Basin Rattlesnake, (Crotalus viridus lutosus).

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 14, 2016)

Pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matabuey (Sep 15, 2016)

By the way, it's Crotalus oreganus lutosus. One of my favs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice picture and great find!


----------



## The Snark (Sep 22, 2016)

Matabuey said:


> By the way, it's Crotalus oreganus lutosus. One of my favs.


Naw. That be a pissed off people banger. Rattlers: really rank attitude with a snake attached.
(Good call there)


----------

